# Expectations and needs in pastry education



## thomer (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all, 
I am working in the management of a famous pastry school in France and we are about to design international programs. We want to propose intensive programs of several months to an international clientele with or without pastry background, with the desire or not to become a pastry chef.

We understand that culinary school or hotel school students do not always have a pastry training (especially outside France, US and Japan). They might sometimes get an initiation and might have a special interest in discovering the topic further.

We would propose two intensive programs :
-a 2 or 3 month basic pastry program followed by an optional internship in France. Students with an curiosity for pastry would thus learn all the basics of professional pastry for a price around 4 or 6 thousands depending on the length of the program.
-A 6 or 8-month program with a compulsory 3-month internship (in France or elsewhere) which would enable students to get a French professional certificate of pastry chef. 
It is interesting to notice that this longer program is essentially practical and will not cover at all managerial or financial subjects; which explain the relative short length of the program compared to other pastry chef certificates.

Whether you are a (pastry) chef or a culinary/pastry school student, I would be glad to have your remarks on the design of these programs. 
The expectations of international hospitality students in terms of pastry education would be very helpful too.

Regards.
Thomas


----------

